# WUXI | Baoneng Taihu City | 218m | 190m x 3 | 169m | 139m | U/C



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*Baoneng Taihu City*
http://www.baoneng.com/web/company_industrial.htm?cityid=11&typeid=84&newsid=640


















19.03.14









29.04.16 by 小刺猬


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

finally something new for wuxi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-02-24 by franklin413


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-07-15 by 小刺猬



















2020-07-24 by ehleo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-02-03 by yySep31s


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-18 by cowboyk


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-04 by ytj799


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Baoneng is broke. its on hold


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Munwon said:


> Baoneng is broke. its on hold


so, 3 broke companies: evergrande, shimao and baoneng? 😭 😭 😭


----------

